# Classic Bicycles Show & Swap August 26 -  28, 2022 Auburn (Indiana)



## koolbikes (Jun 15, 2022)

Classic Bicycles Auburn (Indiana) - Swap August 28th all bicycles welcome! | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

As the swap is for all types of bicycles, I'm posting the announcement below in this general section rather than lightweights.  Also, if anyone wants to organize a display show area for bicycles of a type other than lightweights, contact us and we'll get you onboard!       Want to see and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## alexihnen (Jun 16, 2022)

This is shaping up to be a great event. The seminars will feature some of the very best American frame builders, the show is going to bring out some amazing bikes, and the swap spots are starting to fill up. And for those of you looking for side trips, the Bicycle Museum of America isn't too far of a trip: http://www.bicyclemuseum.com/


----------



## alexihnen (Jun 16, 2022)

alexihnen said:


> This is shaping up to be a great event. The seminars will feature some of the very best American frame builders, the show is going to bring out some amazing bikes, and the swap spots are starting to fill up. And for those of you looking for side trips, the Bicycle Museum of America isn't too far of a trip: http://www.bicyclemuseum.com/




Forgot to add an image of one of the bikes I hope to show at Auburn.
1973 Carlsbad Masi


----------



## Tim s (Jun 20, 2022)

Beautiful bike! Tim


----------



## koolbikes (Jul 18, 2022)

Bump


----------

